
How Did People Migrate to the Americas? Bison DNA Helps Chart the Way - coloneltcb
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/11/science/how-did-people-migrate-to-the-americas-bison-dna-helps-chart-the-way.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share&referer=
======
mike_hock
How did people migrate to New Zealand? Sheep DNS helps chart the way ( ͡° ͜ʖ
͡°)

~~~
zoom6628
LOL

